# Creative venison ideas



## 73saint (Jan 6, 2020)

Buck # 2 is down, and I only have one doe tag left.  With the river rising, we may not get another crack at them so im thinking my yearly wild game processing will commence.
I enjoy this forum so much, I thought I’d start a conversation with hunters here, to share ideas for their favorite way to prepare their venison.  Whether it be sausages, cured meats, simple ideas with backstraps or roasts, whatever you like.  It if you just want to share a hunting story, fire away.  The deer woods are what makes me happiest, and even when I’m not in them, my life revolves around it.  So fire away with any stories or  secret family recipes you’d like to share.
I’m also going to tan this guys hide, which will be a first for me.  Anyone ever do this before?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2020)

Should be some awesome things to come to this post Waiting.
As for cooking game I do plain and simple nothing to remove the gamey taste.

Warren


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 6, 2020)

What gamey taste?


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2020)

I like to do pastrami. Makes for great sandwiches!





						PASTRAMI FOR A FRIEND
					

Had a friend call me the other day and told me to pick up a venison roast he had thawed out and didn't have time to do anything with it. Said the wife wouldn't eat venison and he didn't want it to go to waste. So I figured instead of using it all for myself I would make him some venison...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 6, 2020)

73saint said:


> Buck # 2 is down, and I only have one doe tag left.  With the river rising, we may not get another crack at them so im thinking my yearly wild game processing will commence.
> I enjoy this forum so much, I thought I’d start a conversation with hunters here, to share ideas for their favorite way to prepare their venison.  Whether it be sausages, cured meats, simple ideas with backstraps or roasts, whatever you like.  It if you just want to share a hunting story, fire away.  The deer woods are what makes me happiest, and even when I’m not in them, my life revolves around it.  So fire away with any stories or  secret family recipes you’d like to share.
> I’m also going to tan this guys hide, which will be a first for me.  Anyone ever do this before?


Great idea. I too hunt the whitetail hard here in Southeast Mississippi. Matter of fact in bout 30 minutes I'll be walking back to my shooting house and oat plot behind my house. As for my favorite way to cook deer meat it's very simple. Country fried with rice and brown gravy along with homemade  biscuits. Deer sausage dogs a big like as well.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 6, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Great idea. I too hunt the whitetail hard here in Southeast Mississippi. Matter of fact in bout 30 minutes I'll be walking back to my shooting house and oat plot behind my house. As for my favorite way to cook deer meat it's very simple. Country fried with rice and brown gravy along with homemade  biscuits. Deer sausage dogs a big like as well.
> View attachment 427211


If you like that, try fried backstrap dipped in milk/egg wash, then in Progresso Italian Bread crumbs.  Mashed potatoes and green peas...my single most favorite meal ever.

I always said if I was on death row (yes I even said this as a child, I guess my mind has always been a little warped) my final meal would be fried backstrap!!


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

saint that is a nice buck. Congrats! Hornless here this year an seasons over. Have to make do with 2 does. Here is the things I make with my deer. I take it nowhere. All is done myself with some family help. Burger, bologna, summer sausage, dried beef, canned, chip steaks & keep a few roasts for smoker. All is not made every year. Phew! Just make what is running low. For some reason we are always out of burger.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 6, 2020)

buzzy said:


> saint that is a nice buck. Congrats! Hornless here this year an seasons over. Have to make do with 2 does. Here is the things I make with my deer. I take it nowhere. All is done myself with some family help. Burger, bologna, summer sausage, dried beef, canned, chip steaks & keep a few roasts for smoker. All is not made every year. Phew! Just make what is running low. For some reason we are always out of burger.


Us too on the burger.  I have ten packs from last year, but we get our burger made from Bergeron's in Port Allen.  That and their hot sausage is so good I always try and send some their way.

How about the venison bologna?  That sounds good...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2020)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> What gamey taste?


 To me really none but some swear it does and wild ducks and geese do have a stronger taste but that's fine with me.

Warren


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

How about the venison bologna?  That sounds good...

Looking for a recipe??


----------



## 73saint (Jan 6, 2020)

buzzy said:


> How about the venison bologna?  That sounds good...
> 
> Looking for a recipe??


Sure if you feel like sharing.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 6, 2020)

I've made some ham out of the hind quarters using pop's brine comes out great, I made some bologna last month came out good. also smoked kielbasi is always one of my favorites.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> To me really none but some swear it does and wild ducks and geese do have a stronger taste but that's fine with me.
> 
> Warren


I had 80/20 beef burger last night for supper an thought it had a gamey taste. Waiting on CWD test results to process deer.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2020)

73saint said:


> Sure if you feel like sharing.


Sure but tomorrow. Working now. It’s my Friday.


----------



## oberst (Jan 6, 2020)

Something fairly easy:

2 pounds of burger meat
1 pound pork butt
A bunch of diced green onion
A couple diced shallots or small onion 
1 T black pepper 
8-10 oz of diced pepper jack cheese
3/5 teaspoon cure #1 dissolved in a little water
Whatever else you like


Grind the meat in a medium plate
Mix all the stuff in
Let sit for a few hours or overnight in refrigerator 
Fry up a test and modify
Use a 1/2 cup measure to scoop ball of the mix
Put that ball in a sandwich bag
Put the bag in a burger press (cheap plastic one)
Put the perfectly shaped burgers in the freezer
When frozen solid vacuum seal them

To use take out of the sealer bags, which you can easily reuse as the sandwich bags kept them clean


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2020)

Great harvest.  I use venison in bologna and make dried beef out of it.  Jerky is next.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 6, 2020)

73saint said:


> If you like that, try fried backstrap dipped in milk/egg wash, then in Progresso Italian Bread crumbs.  Mashed potatoes and green peas...my single most favorite meal ever.
> 
> I always said if I was on death row (yes I even said this as a child, I guess my mind has always been a little warped) my final meal would be fried backstrap!!


I let the tenderized steaks sit in milk and a lot of black pepper for about an hour in the fridge. Then take out and put in fresh milk and eggs. Then out into flour seasoned with more black pepper. Never heard of the bread crumbs deal. Sounds interesting. I will give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 7, 2020)

I make a few, I have list a  few

Bologna
Lebanon
Mettwurst - See Disco's Recipe here "Old Fat Guy" online. I have it worked out to 10# and 20" recipes and will be making it soon in 20#. My in laws in Memphis loved the german flavor of it.

Sausages - Sweet Italian and Beer Brats, which I have found here. Links should be at the bottom in my Sig.

Venison rolled roast. Take a flat round roast or back strap and slice 1/2" thick parallel to the cutting board. Keep going until it is flat and long. Layer with what every you like and swiss cheese. I did ham and swiss like cordon Blue. Damn that was good.

Hot dogs and snack sticks. I used R Blums pepperoni. I call his hot and my reduction to it spicy. Even the reduction is too hot for the women in my house. The recipes can be found here.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 8, 2020)

73saint said:


> Sure if you feel like sharing.



12# deer
4# pork (boston butt)
Grind twice
1/2 TQ
mix and put back in frig
knead every day for 2 days

Mix all ingredients well:

1# dark brown sugar ( 2# if you like it sweeter)
6 Tbsp. coarse black pepper (1/2 c. if you want it real peppery)
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 Tbsp. ground mace OR 1 1/2 tsp. nutmeg
3 c. NFDM
3 c. ice water

Optional:
1 Tbsp. red pepper flakes
1 1/2 # high temp cheese

Mix with meat well then stuff

Hang at room temp for 4-5 hrs
Hang in smoker at 130 for hour or so. No smoke to dry casings
Add smoke at this temp for 4 hrs.
Turn up temp 10 degrees/ hr to 170 until IT is 152
Ice water bath to 120

I buy muslin bags from butchersupplycompany.com for this bologna. Any questions just ask.


----------



## kawboy (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll second the Pastrami! Made it for the first time this fall, came out wonderful.


----------

